# Préavis



## JADANALI (21 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, je suis en contrat année incomplète depuis le 15 décembre 2020. Le contrat prendra fin le 16 décembre 2022. Le parent me dis que le préavis commencera le 17 novembre et se terminera le 16 décembre. Est ce correcte . Je pense que ça ne fait pas les 30 jours. Je suis un peu perdue.
 À l'aide. Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## booboo (21 Septembre 2022)

Ca fait 31 jours calendaires donc ça fait même plus


----------



## Lijana (21 Septembre 2022)

bonjour, 
je crois que cela fait bien 30 jours, si toutefois le préavis vous est donné ce jours là


----------



## Griselda (21 Septembre 2022)

Ce n'est ni 30, ni 31 jours mais "un mois calendaire".

Sinon puisqu'on à l'air d'être sur de la date de fin dont on a besoin il envoie son courrier pour 1ere présentation avec 3 ou 4 jours au moins de marge avant la date fatidique en précisant que le dernier jour du contrat c'est bien le 16 décembre au soir et zou.
S'il présente la lettre contre signature le 14 ou le 15 novembre c'est OK, si c'est en RAR il va à la poste le 12 ou 13 et là il devrait être dans les clous, non?!
Perso c'est ce que je propose aux PE, surtout quand on sait à l'avance c'est un peu dommage de se faire des nœuds au cerveau pour rien.

La lettre de PRE-AVIS permet de PRE-AVISER officiellement l'autre partie en avance pour qu'elle ait le temps de prendre ses dispositions.
On a le droit de pré-aviser plus longtemps à l'avance que ce que prévoit la loi, ce qui est interdit c'est de le faire moins longtemps à l'avance.
La date de 1ere présentation du courrier officiel prouve la date à laquelle on a été avisé officiellement, cette date marque le début du préavis par défaut, c'est à dire si rien d'autre n'est mentionné dans la lettre sachant qu'il serait illégale de raccourcir le préavis sans le consentement écrit de l'autre parti.

Imaginons qu'il fasse sa lettre et la porte à la poste pour RAR le 15 car on lui a dit que le facteur passerait sous 24h mais celui ci fait grêve et ne passe que le 18 novembre parce que la poste a pris du retard? Le pré-avis ne peut commencer avant le 18 novembre.
Pour éviter ce problème ce PE prévoit de faire sa lettre et la porter à la poste le 10 novembre, elle est présentée le 12 novembre, ah ben zut comment fait on le contrat serait obligatoirement terminé un mois plus tard alors que j'ai besoin qu'il se termine le 16 décembre au soir et d'ailleurs Nounou avait bien prévu que l'enfant serait là jusqu'au 16 décembre.
Ouf il est tout à fait admis de receptionner un courrier de rupture quelques jours avant le mois de préavis, il suffit de préciser la date dans le courrier car on ne va quand même pas porter plainte pour "préavis plus long", quel serait le préjudice?


----------



## kikine (22 Septembre 2022)

JADANALI a dit: 


> Bonjour à toutes, je suis en contrat année incomplète depuis le 15 décembre 2020. Le contrat prendra fin le 16 décembre 2022. Le parent me dis que le préavis commencera le 17 novembre et se terminera le 16 décembre. Est ce correcte . Je pense que ça ne fait pas les 30 jours. Je suis un peu perdue.
> À l'aide. Merci pour vos réponses


si ton contrat a été signé le 15/12 le préavis sera de 15 jours et non 1 mois puisque tu n'auras pas 1 an de contrat a la date du préavis donc pour finir le 16 /12 tu dois recevoir le courrier le 02/12
si tu reçois le 16/11 le préavis légal se termine le 30/11


----------



## assmatzam (22 Septembre 2022)

Le Contrat date de 2020 kikine 
1 mois de préavis


----------



## Orlhad (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Dans le cas présent, c'est bien un mois de préavis avec un début au 16 novembre ( je crois @kikine que tu as fait une erreur de calcul pour l'ancienneté). Il est possible de réceptionner la demande de licenciement en main propres pour ne pas s'enquiquiner avec un recommandé. Il suffit de remettre un récépissé en échange ou d'attester la réception en main propre sur le double de l'avis.

Un petit outil très pratique pour calculer les durées de préavis : 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
 .


----------



## kikine (22 Septembre 2022)

ha oui désolée je n'avais pas vu l'année oups j'avais pas encore bu mon café  🥴


----------



## emmanou21 (10 Octobre 2022)

Juste un petit commentaire sur lettre fin de contrat, on ne me l'avais jamais faite celle là : lettre recommandée remise en main propre et lettre anti datée pour finir plut tôt : sa réponse j'avais fait la lettre avant. J'ai remis en bas de la lettre les dates exactes du préavis avec signature et date de remise, son motif il ne pouvait pas me donner la lettre avant, c'est mon "voisin" ! Et il ne pouvait pas faire les doc fin contrat  m'a dit l'encre coûte chère ! J'ai du faire mes doc il avait plus qu'à signer !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Octobre 2022)

Je rajoute que si l'employeur veut remettre le courrier en avance en augmentant de ce fait la durée du préavis ce n'est possible que si le salariée donne son accord.

Un employeur qui me signifie un mois et demi à l'avance ne peut imposer plus d'un mois de préavis !


----------



## Griselda (10 Octobre 2022)

La lettre peut être rédigée avant la remise (logique même) mais le préavis ne pourra pas commencer avant la date de 1ere présentation. C'est donc bien la date de decharge du receveur qui fera foi par defaut c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'on écrit "remis en main propre le "date du jour" ".

Question, en quoi cela peut il être à ma defaveur d'accepter un préavis plus long? Cela revient à avoir la certitude de la date de fin plus longtemps à l'avance, d'avoir plus de temps pour m'organiser avec la garantie d'une date, non?! Du coup pourquoi faut il requerire mon accord pour un delais plus long?


----------



## kikine (10 Octobre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> La lettre peut être rédigée avant la remise (logique même) mais le préavis ne pourra pas commencer avant la date de 1ere présentation. C'est donc bien la date de decharge du receveur qui fera foi par defaut c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'on écrit "remis en main propre le "date du jour" ".
> 
> Question, en quoi cela peut il être à ma defaveur d'accepter un préavis plus long? Cela revient à avoir la certitude de la date de fin plus longtemps à l'avance, d'avoir plus de temps pour m'organiser avec la garantie d'une date, non?! Du coup pourquoi faut il requerire mon accord pour un delais plus long?


dans l'ancienne ccn l'ancienneté stoppait au préavis donc ex tu es embauchée le 01/01/22 et il a besoin de toi jusqu'au 02/02/23pour éviter de payer la prime de licenciement le pe peut t'envoyer le courrier au 15/12/22 - d'an an de contrat donc pas de prime


Comment calculer l'ancienneté pour le montant de l'indemnité de licenciement ?​Vérifié le 13 octobre 2021 - Direction de l'information légale et administrative (Premier ministre)


Le salarié en CDI: CDI : Contrat de travail à durée indéterminée qui est licencié a droit à une indemnité légale de licenciement s'il a au moins *8 mois* d'ancienneté.
Le droit à l'indemnité est déterminé à partir du jour où l'employeur envoie la lettre recommandée de licenciement.
La durée du 
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
 (qu'il soit exécuté ou non) est prise en compte dans le calcul de l'ancienneté.
L'ancienneté est déterminée en tenant compte du travail effectué auprès du même employeur de manière ininterrompue (sauf dispositions conventionnelles: Convention collective, accord collectif, accord de branche, d'entreprise ou d'établissement applicables en droit du travail. Elles fixent les obligations et les droits de l'employeur et du salarié. plus favorables au salarié).
Certaines périodes de suspension de contrat sont prises en compte et d'autres sont exclues pour la détermination de l'ancienneté.


----------



## Griselda (10 Octobre 2022)

Ah oui, bien vu.

Sauf qu'avec la nouvelle CCN ce n'est plus le cas?!

Après, perso il y a longtemps que je levé la condition d'ancienneté pour avoir la prime, donc...


----------



## kikine (10 Octobre 2022)

je ne sais pas... il me semble qu'une personne sur le forum avait dit que non.. mais dans le doute...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (10 Octobre 2022)

Eh bien, la durée du préavis sert à retrouver un emploi. 
Pourquoi vouloir imposer un préavis plus long ?


----------



## kikine (10 Octobre 2022)

et puis si par exemple tu ne t'entend pas avec ton employeur accepterais tu de faire un préavis + long?
perso non
c'est je pense aussi pour ça qu'il faut l'accord du salarié


----------



## Pioupiou (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Il n'y a pas de modification de l'ancienneté par rapport à l'ancienne CCN.
Article 120 - Préavis​"L’ancienneté nécessaire pour déterminer la durée du préavis est appréciée au jour de la date d’envoi de la lettre recommandée ou de sa date de remise en main propre contre décharge."
un préavis est un préfix qui ne peut être ni rallongé ni raccourci , hormis si accord entre les parties de façon explicite et non équivoque; 
Il ne peut donc imposé de façon unilatéral.


----------



## Griselda (10 Octobre 2022)

En effet ça ne change pas pour le préavis (logique), par contre la prime d'ancienneté elle sera versé en fonction de l'ancienneté du contrat entier ce qui veut dire préavis compris.


----------



## Pioupiou (10 Octobre 2022)

Oui article 64 de la CCN


----------



## kikine (10 Octobre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> En effet ça ne change pas pour le préavis (logique), par contre la prime d'ancienneté elle sera versé en fonction de l'ancienneté du contrat entier ce qui veut dire préavis compris.


donc c'est bien ça qui change, avant ce n'était pas le cas, et c'est bizarre car ce n'est pas ce que dit le code du travail qui je cite 
"Le droit à l'indemnité est déterminé à partir du jour où l'employeur envoie la lettre recommandée de licenciement."
donc méfiance...


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

J'avais la même information que griselda


----------



## Pioupiou (10 Octobre 2022)

il y a toujours eu deux déterminations de l'ancienneté une pour la détermination de la durée du préavis et une pour la prime de rupture.
sauf erreur de ma part je ne voie pas de changement.


----------

